# Garage Cabinets phase 1



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

I made the upright cabinet 8 feet tall because ripping 10 inches off a full sheet of wood is no easy task, after I got it in there I'm gonna need a step stool to put anything in it, a bit too tall even for me.




































Put a plug on the exterior for easy access.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

The upper cabinet before pic:



























The Door handle locator jig


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

The three year "temporary" cabinet I had in there, the drawers are empty cause I was putting all the stuff into a container for now









That same container and all it's contents after falling onto the floor









the only build pic of the bench









the James bond like stealth lawnmower hideaway



























The adjustable foot in the pic is only temporary, and I replaced it with a piece of hdpe plastic.









I was all excited to build a big bench and cabinet there, but when I got out the tape measure I realized the lawn mower would block my under stair storage. So I decided why not make a bench that covers up the lawn mower, throw in a couple drawers and call it good. 

A pic of the upper storage with all the doors on


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Frame for peg board


















Used the silver pegboard, figured it matched better.











Wired in power for the compressor inside the cabinet:


















Put one line on the end of the cabinet









and put the other going to a reel on the other side of the garage:










I've realized the error in my ways and now will change out the pipe, I've heard from people the pipe likes to explode after time


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Storage bins galore, wife even labled them


















My top drawer, I decided to split it in two, sort of. The top is for my smaller flat hand tools etc, I can either slide it towards the back, or pull the whole thing out and take it with me etc.


















Prepare to bend neck 90 degrees. I have no idea why I didn't rotate this pic, but this is what the normal drawer height is, The very bottom drawer holds all my air nailers and circular saw









That's all I have for now, hopefully I'll get around to phase two of the cabinets this winter, but the recession may slow me down


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You have way too much spare time on your hands :thumbsup:

I think you need one more ATV
So do you build cabinets or something as a professsion?
I noticed all the jigs etc on the wall

I'll be using old cabinets for my garage, have 3 sets already - big garage


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

What font best represents jealousy? I'd like to be using that font right now.

Nice looking project you have there. The mower storage is so very clever that I may some day borrow the idea!


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, that is an awesome "Man Cave".

And it was only a 1 beer job. Unless you store your empties in one of those swanky cabinets.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> You have way too much spare time on your hands :thumbsup:
> 
> I think you need one more ATV
> So do you build cabinets or something as a professsion?
> ...


I only have one atv, the other is a buddy of mines, I don't do cabinets for a living thats for sure, I own my own company making vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures out of fiberglass for cars, hence all the jigs etc. If you wanna see some of my auto work, go here. As for spare time, it went from building deck to doing garage cabinets to adding the bbq area and now where I am currently. (which is no project on hand and driving myself bonkers)



KAdams4458 said:


> What font best represents jealousy? I'd like to be using that font right now.
> 
> Nice looking project you have there. The mower storage is so very clever that I may some day borrow the idea!


 Borrow away, that's what the forums are for is to share stuff and ideas etc.


drtbk4ever said:


> Wow, that is an awesome "Man Cave".
> 
> And it was only a 1 beer job. Unless you store your empties in one of those swanky cabinets.


 The rest is in the fridge from my other thread


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

ya that's really great. would love to see some custom fiberglass speakers with ground effects as a nice sound system addition to your man cave.

Knucklez


----------



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice work, what did you use on the cut edges of the black melamine? Just regular black paint?


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Just some edging from these guys. It's a peel and stick, I originally doubted it's sticking ability but that was four years ago on a different set of cabinets and it's still on, so I had no problems deciding to use it on these
http://www.fastcap.com/fastedge.aspx


----------



## vladbayer (Dec 27, 2009)

This looks amazing! What kind of finish did you use for non-laminated surfaces? How does it compare to the melamine? I am in the process of building cabinets for my garage, but can’t find melamine sheets (except for 16” wide white sheets at Lowes/HD). Just wondering how I could achieve similar look using plywood.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

It was three months ago....... If he does answer, I want to know if he changed the furnace filter yet? They require 30" clearance in front (this case where the pantry and sink are) and 12" to the side. Hope the outlets are on GFCI's or special circuit GFCI at the panel, at least the two that are 3' to the sink. Nice job on the construction end though!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

vladbayer said:


> This looks amazing! What kind of finish did you use for non-laminated surfaces? How does it compare to the melamine? I am in the process of building cabinets for my garage, but can’t find melamine sheets (except for 16” wide white sheets at Lowes/HD). Just wondering how I could achieve similar look using plywood.


It's 3/4" melamine, I actually ordered it through the special order desk at the depot. I can't remember what brand it was, call around to specialty lumber shops, they maybe able to get it in smaller quantities, I had to order a minimum amount when I built them.



GBR in WA said:


> It was three months ago....... If he does answer, I want to know if he changed the furnace filter yet? They require 30" clearance in front (this case where the pantry and sink are) and 12" to the side. Hope the outlets are on GFCI's or special circuit GFCI at the panel, at least the two that are 3' to the sink. Nice job on the construction end though!
> 
> Be safe, Gary


Furnace filter is upstairs inside the house, unless there's multiples, but I pulled off both panels on that side and saw nothing of the sort. The tall cabinet has feet and is screwed into the other cabinet and the wall so I can pull it out if I want/need. As for the GFCI's there's two feeding the whole garage, I think one per side??


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool, that's why pictures sometimes don't tell the whole story.... Glad you are safe!
Be safe, Gary


----------

